# Springfield Lay Offs



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

I heard that Springfeild PD just layed off another 40 Officers, is this true or does anyone have more information. Thanks


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

DOD,

Where did you here that? That would suck if it is true. Last time I heard any information coming out of Springfield, was that they were hiring some of the guys/gals back. Time will tell.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I heard same. Worcester is supposedly putting a class on next year and only a couple Springfield guys wanted in. I heard the new mayor wants everyone back.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Springfield could use some new accountants if they keep poppin' people out of jobs over there. Some serious financial mismanagement


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

*No*

No more Springfield Police Officers have been laid off. Actualy a few in the past month or so have been rehired. A few more have gone else where.

*Laid off Springfield officers get jobs in Chicopee*
November 26, 2003

(Chicopee-AP) -- Eleven laid-off Springfield police officers now have jobs in the neighboring city of Chicopee.

Mayor Richard Kos says his city is proud to be able to offer employment to the experienced officers.

The eleven were among 75 Springfield police officers laid off in February following state aid cuts.

Officers who took the oath yesterday at Chicopee City Hall include: Christopher Donoghue, Norberto Diaz, Michael Warren, Juan Hernandez, Stephen Fopp, Jeffrey Martucci, Genevieve Villalobos, Richard Maynard, Natalie Wilson, Michael Govoni, and Peter Payson.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I heard it from a person in Grafton who is pretty high up, but I figured I could get better info in hear from you guys. I hope its not true myself because as it is it's going to hard enough to get on, and if 40 more are layed off the guys on the new list can forget about getting hired this round. Hope its not true.

Stay Safe.


----------

